# Anzeigegerät?



## Howjin15 (17. Juli 2010)

Servus.


Ich hab jz nen neuen PC mit W7 und hab mir WoW via externe festplatte installiert nur jz wird mir angezeigt: "Es wurde kein geeignetes Anzeigegerät gefunden. Programm wird beendet"


1) was soll das heißen? 

2) wie kann man diesen fehler beheben?

Pc neustart, neu installation & repair haben nichts gebracht


Danke für die hilfe

LG Howjin15


----------



## wildrazor09 (17. Juli 2010)

grafiktreiber installieren


----------



## meelt (17. Juli 2010)

ja grafiktreiber installieren wollt ich auch grad vorschlagen nur da war mal wieder jemand schneller als ich


----------



## Hugo2000 (17. Juli 2010)

Hast anscheind kein Anzeigegerät (Bildschirm) angeschlosse, schliess mal einen an xD !


----------



## Vanitra (17. Juli 2010)

Na was wird wohl "Anzeigegerät" sein? Kleiner Tip: Der Toaster ist es nicht.


----------



## Arosk (17. Juli 2010)

Tja, das kommt raus wenn man technische Fragen ins WoW Forum stellt.


----------



## Koshirosaru (17. Juli 2010)

Vanitra schrieb:


> Na was wird wohl "Anzeigegerät" sein? Kleiner Tip: Der Toaster ist es nicht.



und die mikrowelle auch nicht xD obwohl man daimmerhin das essen sieht oO

aber ich würde sagen auch erstmal grafiktreiber installieren und unter systemsteuerung>hardware und sound>gerätemanager gucken was sonst noch fehlt.


----------



## Howjin15 (17. Juli 2010)

ja ne bildschirm is klar xD Aber das mit dem grafiktreiber is ma ne gute idee... so noch finden wie/wo das is :x 

 kommt davon wenn man NUR zum WoW zocken nen PC hat O.o


----------



## wildrazor09 (17. Juli 2010)

Jo das Anzeigegerät ist die Grafikkarte halt, die wird eben net gefunden wenn se net installiert ist


----------



## DarknessShadow (17. Juli 2010)

Howjin15 schrieb:


> ja ne bildschirm is klar xD Aber das mit dem grafiktreiber is ma ne gute idee... so noch finden wie/wo das is :x
> 
> kommt davon wenn man NUR zum WoW zocken nen PC hat O.o



dafür musste uns sagen welche Grafikkarte du hast ^^


----------



## Howjin15 (17. Juli 2010)

Also laut eigenschaften ist die Grafikkarte auf dem neuersten stand und funktioniert einwandfrei... 


Grafikkarte is:

Standart VGA Grafikkarte
Chiptyp: ATI ATOMBIOS
DAC-Typ: 8bit
Zeichenfolge: VGA
Insgesammt verfügbarer Speciher: 16 MB


----------



## Arosk (17. Juli 2010)

lol, da hat mein uralt Laptop mehr und auf dem läuft Worms 2 mit Mühen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Titel geändert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Erst mal /reported und dann bitte gleich mal komplette Infos zum PC geben sonst kannst das hier vergessen.


----------



## Hugo2000 (17. Juli 2010)

Howjin15 schrieb:


> Also laut eigenschaften ist die Grafikkarte auf dem neuersten stand und funktioniert einwandfrei...
> 
> 
> Grafikkarte is:
> ...



Das Problem ist ATI, Nvidia wäre viel besser. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kaepteniglo (17. Juli 2010)

Diese Angabe über deine Graka sind eh Wertlos, weil Windows einen Standard-Minimal-Treiber installiert.

Was für einen PC hast du? Was für eine Grafikkarte wurde in den PC gebaut?

Ok, wir wissen schon, dass es eine ATI-Karte sein muss. Dann geh doch am Besten mal auf http://www.amd.com/de/Pages/AMDHomePage.aspx und wähle auf der rechten Seite bei Treiberdownload deine Grafikkartentyp aus. Denk dran, dass du zu 99% eine "Desktop Grafiklösung" haben wirst.


----------



## Occasus (17. Juli 2010)

Öhm ist das nicht die Onboard-Grafikkarte seines PCs?


----------



## Arosk (17. Juli 2010)

Hugo2000 schrieb:


> Das Problem ist ATI, Nvidia wäre viel besser.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Genau wegen solchen Antworten ist es richtig sinnlos hier ein Technik Thema aufzumachen.

Und ja, das ist sehr wahrscheinlich die Onboard, aber solange er sich nicht meldet...


----------



## kaepteniglo (17. Juli 2010)

Selbst wenn es die On-Board wäre, bräuchte er den richtigen Treiber.


----------



## Arosk (17. Juli 2010)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Selbst wenn es die On-Board wäre, bräuchte er den richtigen Treiber.



Selbst dann ist fraglich ob er mit Onboard ATI Atombios Grafikchip mit 16 MB VRAM spielen kann xD

Das hier ausführen und ein Screen von den Daten posten.


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (17. Juli 2010)

Um dir besser mit dieser Frage helfen zu können, bitten wir um einen DxDiag Bericht von dir zur Überprüfung. Bitte folge den untenstehenden Schritten und sende uns den Inhalt der resultierenden Datei in einer Antwort auf dieses Ticket. 

Um einen DxDiag Bericht zu erstellen: 

1. Klicke auf &#8222;das Windows Symbol unten links
2. Tippe "dxdiag" in das Eingabefeld und bestätige mit &#8222;OK"". 
3. Falls dies das erste Mal ist, das du DxDiag startest, klicke auf &#8222;Ja"", um das DirectX-Diagnoseprogramm zu starten. 
4. Klick auf &#8222;Alle Informationen speichern"" um deinen DxDiag Bericht zu erstellen. 
5. Wähle einen Namen und einen Speicherort für die Datei (wir empfehlen den Desktop) und klicke dann auf &#8222;Speichern"". 

Sende bitte den Inhalt der resultierenden Datei in einer Antwort auf dieses Ticket.
-----------------

Vielen dank :-P

Edit: Nächstes mal Technikfragen bitte hier hin: 

http://www.buffed.de...m/5-pc-technik/


----------



## Occasus (17. Juli 2010)

Nein den hat er doch schon installiert. Sonst würde er die Fehlermeldung nicht sehen.


----------



## wildrazor09 (17. Juli 2010)

Howjin15 schrieb:


> Also laut eigenschaften ist die Grafikkarte auf dem neuersten stand und funktioniert einwandfrei...
> 
> 
> Grafikkarte is:
> ...



16 MB ?? Das ist doch bestimmt nur der Grafikchip da, der standart mässig überall drinne ist, also das ist auf keinen Fall ne normale Graka


----------



## kaepteniglo (17. Juli 2010)

Ok, googeln nach ATI Atombios verwirrt mich nur noch mehr. Da kommt eher was mit Linux & co.

Bei anderen konnte das Problem durch das installieren der Catalyst Treiber behoben werden. Das scheint die Standardinformation zu sein, wenn kein Catalyst-Treiber installiert ist. Die Anzeige kommt auch bei normalen ATI-Karten.


----------



## Kalle1978 (17. Juli 2010)

Für mich sind das nach einer pci S3 GraKA aus. wenn Du dir Sicher bist eine ATI GraKA zu haben installiere einfach den neusten Catalyst treiber.


----------



## Palimbula (17. Juli 2010)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Diese Angabe über deine Graka sind eh Wertlos, weil Windows einen Standard-Minimal-Treiber installiert.
> ...



Falsch, Windows 7 installiert den passenden Treiber zu der erkannten Grafikkarte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kaepteniglo (17. Juli 2010)

Windows 7 installiert auch keinen Catalyst-Treiber. Der installiert zwar einen Ati-Treiber aber keinen Catalyst.


----------



## Arosk (17. Juli 2010)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Windows 7 installiert auch keinen Catalyst-Treiber. Der installiert zwar einen Ati-Treiber aber keinen Catalyst.



Cataclyst ist auch nicht nötig.


----------



## kaepteniglo (17. Juli 2010)

Nicht nötig, aber besser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Es wäre nur mal schön, wenn der TE sich mal melden würde, dann kann das rumraten über seine GraKa aufhören.


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (17. Juli 2010)

ist wahrscheinlich eingeschlafen :-P


----------



## Palimbula (17. Juli 2010)

Ich verwettete mein Frühstück, dass es der PC ist --> http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php/topic/161314-neuer-pc-kein-internet/page__pid__2716022__st__0&#entry2716022 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Allerdings hat jener, sofern ich den richtigen auf der Acer HP ausgespäht habe, keine ATI-Karte eingebaut...

Aber soll doch der Threadersteller selber mal für Klarheit sorgen.


----------



## Howjin15 (17. Juli 2010)

Ich bin immer noch am suchen was meine GraKa kann... die im geschäft ham mir das handbuch für den PC vergessen einzupacken -.- (den PC hab ich 50 eurp billiger bekomm weil er im geschäft als vorzeigemodel stand) wenn nmir jmd sagt wo ich die info find... bin zu doof eh -.- 


Edit meint: ne ich penn ned ich probier nur grad alles aus... catalyst hab ich schon alles was ich gefunden hab installiert aber es tut sich nix <.<


----------



## Arosk (17. Juli 2010)

Howjin15 schrieb:


> Ich bin immer noch am suchen was meine GraKa kann... die im geschäft ham mir das handbuch für den PC vergessen einzupacken -.- (den PC hab ich 50 eurp billiger bekomm weil er im geschäft als vorzeigemodel stand) wenn nmir jmd sagt wo ich die info find... bin zu doof eh -.-






> Selbst dann ist fraglich ob er mit Onboard ATI Atombios Grafikchip mit 16 MB VRAM spielen kann xD
> 
> Das hier ausführen und ein Screen von den Daten posten.



Lies doch bitte erst mal.

Edit: fix'd


----------



## Palimbula (17. Juli 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> Selbst dann ist fraglich ob er mit Onboard ATI Atombios Grafikchip mit 16 MB VRAM spielen kann xD
> 
> Das hier ausführen und ein Screen von den Daten posten.



Ich zitiere einfach mal ohne Kommentar und zeige unbeholfen auf den Link in dem Zitat...


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (17. Juli 2010)

Howjin15 schrieb:


> Ich bin immer noch am suchen was meine GraKa kann... die im geschäft ham mir das handbuch für den PC vergessen einzupacken -.- (den PC hab ich 50 eurp billiger bekomm weil er im geschäft als vorzeigemodel stand) wenn nmir jmd sagt wo ich die info find... bin zu doof eh -.-
> 
> 
> Edit meint: ne ich penn ned ich probier nur grad alles aus... catalyst hab ich schon alles was ich gefunden hab installiert aber es tut sich nix <.<



Oder du gehst 1 seite zurück auf Seite 1 wenn du das mit dem cpuz und screenshot nicht hin bekommst und tust was ich dir so wundervoll per copy/paste aus meiner Standardantworten-Datei geshrieben habe.. Dürfte der vorletzte post auf seite 1 gewesen sei.

Wir möchten dir ja helfen aber da musste auch mitmachen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Howjin15 (17. Juli 2010)

hahaha was ausführen? wenn ich auf download klick is nur die meldung "zugriff verweigert" und sonst find ich nix... Ich bin echt son vollkoffer bei PC#s -.-


----------



## Arosk (17. Juli 2010)

Howjin15 schrieb:


> hahaha was ausführen? wenn ich auf download klick is nur die meldung "zugriff verweigert" und sonst find ich nix... Ich bin echt son vollkoffer bei PC#s -.-



http://www.techpowerup.com/downloads/1837/TechPowerUp_GPU-Z_v0.4.4.html

Näher kommt man nicht ran.


----------



## Palimbula (17. Juli 2010)

Oh man, jetzt muss man den Hund auch noch zum Jagen tragen... *prost*

http://www.techpowerup.com/downloads/1837/TechPowerUp_GPU-Z_v0.4.4.html --> Download Now (rechts oben)


----------



## Howjin15 (17. Juli 2010)

so hier hab ma gemacht was zoid gesagt hat^^


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (17. Juli 2010)

Mh ok scheint als hättest du gar keine Grafikkarte drin :-P wenn ich das richtig les

http://www4.hardwareversand.de/articlesearch.jsp?agid=707&search.reset=1&search.sKey=

such dir eine aus


----------



## Palimbula (17. Juli 2010)

Howjin15 schrieb:


> so hier hab ma gemacht was zoid gesagt hat^^



@Zoid --> Owned 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Um das ganze aber mal abzukürzen: Sofern der PC-Name aus der DxDiag stimmt, handelt es sich um den hier --> http://www.acer.de/acer/productv.do?LanguageISOCtxParam=de&kcond61e.c2att101=75771&sp=page16e&ctx2.c2att1=9&link=ln438e&CountryISOCtxParam=DE&ctx1g.c2att92=243&ctx1.att21k=1&CRC=231753679#wrAjaxHistory=0

Gesetz den Fall, dass ausserdem eine ATI-GPU verbaut wurde gibt es hier den Treiber --> http://support.amd.com/de/gpudownload/Pages/index.aspx

Amen.


----------



## kaepteniglo (17. Juli 2010)

So nochmal langsam:

Schalt den Rechner aus. Schraub ein Seitenteil ab und schau auf die (hoffentlich) eingebaute Karte. Bau diese aus, schau nach, was drauf steht, bau sie wieder ein, schraub den Rechner zu und sag uns dann, was für eine Karte drin steckt.


----------



## Howjin15 (17. Juli 2010)

Also ich hab echt keinen rat mehr... aber wiso sollte in einem 700 Euro PC keine GraKa enthalten sein? O.o


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (17. Juli 2010)

Was du aber auch noch ausprobieren könntest ist:

Schau mal auf das Bild. Da wo das blaue längliche teil ist ( kann bei dir auch ne andere farbe sein glaub ich) ob da was bei deinem PC drin steckt.

Wenn nein: siehe mein Link von seite 2, kauf dir ne Grafikkarte ( frag am besten im Technikforum hier nach welche für dich gut ist und sag an wie viel Geld du ausgeben kannst)

Wenn ja: PC runter fahren (netzteil ausschalten wenn du im PC arbeitest) --> Steckkarte Raus ziehen, neu reinstecken und sicher stellen, dass sie richtig sitzt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kaepteniglo (17. Juli 2010)

Damit das ein ordentliches Geschäft für den Händler ist?

Hast du auch darauf geachtet, den 64Bit-Treiber zu laden ( http://game.amd.com/us-en/drivers_catalyst.aspx?p=win7/windows-7-64bit )


----------



## Howjin15 (17. Juli 2010)

ok ich versuchs ma bin jz mim 2ten pc (notebook) noch im forum on ich liefer gleich n statusbericht ab einen mom


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (17. Juli 2010)

alternativer vorschlag:

1. PC auf machen
2. Mit Digitalkamera ein scharfes Foto vom Innenleben machen ( wenn du nnäher als 20 cm ran gehst mit der kamera, die "Makro" funktion nutzen, ist meißt durch eine Blume gekennzeichnet )
3. Bild aus der Kamera auf den PC laden
4. auf www.imageshack.us gehen und dort dein Bild hochladen
5. uns den daraufhin angezeigten Link zu dem Bild hier posten 

Sagt uns natürlich immernoch nicht welche Karte genau verbaut ist aber dann bekommt man vielleicht einen kleinen Überblick.


----------



## Howjin15 (17. Juli 2010)

kurzfrage: GraKa is das, wo man auch den bildschirm anschlißt oder? Ich hab nämlich grad ma 1 so ne steckkarte drinnen O.o 

Edit: Hätt grad nur mein Handy zu hand wo die Digicam is weiß ich ned


----------



## kaepteniglo (17. Juli 2010)

Richtig, das ist das ding, wo der Monitor dran hängt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Palimbula (17. Juli 2010)

Auch wenn es jetzt vielleicht erwas böse klingen mag, aber es wäre uns allen geholfen wenn der TE alle Posts lesen würde. So wäre er nämlich schon zweimal über den quasi direkten Link bei GPU-Z gelandet... Auch wäre er auf der Acer Homepage, beim Aspire M5811, gelandet... Von den beiden ATI-Seiten ganz zu schweigen...

Aber nun gut, soll er halt basteln. Ich wünsche dem TE jedenfalls nur das Beste das er sowohl die Karte ohne Probleme ausbauen als auch wieder einbauen kann *prost*


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (17. Juli 2010)

Palimbula schrieb:


> Auch wenn es jetzt vielleicht erwas böse klingen mag, aber es wäre uns allen geholfen wenn der TE alle Posts lesen würde. So wäre er nämlich schon zweimal über den quasi direkten Link bei GPU-Z gelandet... Auch wäre er auf der Acer Homepage, beim Aspire M5811, gelandet... Von den beiden ATI-Seiten ganz zu schweigen...
> 
> Aber nun gut, soll er halt basteln. Ich wünsche dem TE jedenfalls nur das Beste das er sowohl die Karte ohne Probleme ausbauen als auch wieder einbauen kann *prost*



er hat doch schon den dxdiag gepostet, im gpuz steht auch nicht mehr drin denk ich..

Wenn im dxdiag nur ein Grafikadapter aufgelistet ist, wo soll gpuz dann ne andere karte her holen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Howjin15 (17. Juli 2010)

Hier das fotos vom PC innenleben ich hoffe die reichen

und ich werd die GraKa sicher ned herrausnehmen O.o^^


----------



## Palimbula (17. Juli 2010)

GPU-Z liest definitiv die Daten der GPU und des dazugehörigen BIOS aus, egal ob nun der Windows- oder der Hersteller-Treiber installiert ist. Bei DxDiag bin ich mir nicht so sicher.


----------



## Massìv (17. Juli 2010)

Ich tippe mal das du den Monitor einfach an den OnBoard Chip gesteckt hast und nicht an die GraKa selbst


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (17. Juli 2010)

sieht zumindest mal nach ner grafikkarte aus :-P


Was ich nicht weiß: wenn man an eine Grafikkarte keinen zusätzlichen Strom angeschlossen hat, läuft die dann im Sparmodus ( und gibt sich als so ne komische 16 MB Grafikkarte aus)?

Wenn ja, schau bitte mal an die Karte dran ob da hinten, also da wo die Karte richtung Festplatten zeigt, ein Stromanschluss vorhanden ist ( Könnte dieser weiße pömpel da auf dem Bild sein) . Wenn ja dann such einen Stecker der aus dem Netzteil kommt der da rein passt ( nicht rein würgen )

Da sollte auf dem Stecker im besten Fall PCI-e drauf stehen


----------



## Howjin15 (17. Juli 2010)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Damit das ein ordentliches Geschäft für den Händler ist?
> 
> Hast du auch darauf geachtet, den 64Bit-Treiber zu laden ( http://game.amd.com/...windows-7-64bit )




wie schon gesagt ich habe kP von PC (zumindest ned was hardware angeht, software nur games ), der download läuft aber jz


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (17. Juli 2010)

solltes dann immernoch nicht gehen weiß ich auch nicht mehr weiter.. nimm dir die Rechnung und bring das teil zum Händler zurück und sag ihm dass er machen soll dass das funktioniert


----------



## Palimbula (17. Juli 2010)

Zoid-Dunkelziffer schrieb:


> ...
> Was ich nicht weiß: wenn man an eine Grafikkarte keinen zusätzlichen Strom angeschlossen hat, läuft die dann im Sparmodus ( und gibt sich als so ne komische 16 MB Grafikkarte aus)?
> ...



Wenn die Grafikkarte nicht genügend Strom erhält passiert gar nichts und der Bildschirm bleibt dunkel. Ausserdem sollte der PC bzw. das BIOS piepen (4 mal lang).


----------



## Howjin15 (17. Juli 2010)

also wenn dann is das weiße ding über der graka mit dem stecker drann eventuell strom sonst is nix an der  graka außer dem kabel für n bildschirm anschluss... ich werd den PC einfach nochma starten und das programm ein paar posts weiter oben usen vl bringts was wenn ned am montag zum händler, kann ja ned sein das da keine GraKa drinne is sonst würd sich ja eig. gar nix am bildschirm tun und das da nur so ne kleine drin is denk ich au ned, allezudem hatte ich bisher nie mit WoW probleme bei ner graka O.o -.-


----------



## Howjin15 (17. Juli 2010)

Massìv schrieb:


> Ich tippe mal das du den Monitor einfach an den OnBoard Chip gesteckt hast und nicht an die GraKa selbst




dann sag mir welchen... ich hab ja 2.... einen paar cm unter der stromzufur und einer fast ganz unten, da wo ich bis jz noch jeden monitor angeschlossen hab


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (17. Juli 2010)

also wenn du sagst dass da nen stecker dran ist dann ist er entweder für audio ( spricht für eine ATI HD Grafikkarte glaub ich) oder sie hat strom, und dann kanns keine so schlechte Karte sein.

Also irgendwas ist mit dem ding faul.. geh wirklich mal zum Händler damit

Ganz unten ( Da wo die Karte bei dir drin steckt) da muss das Monitorkabel dran, hasts also richtig gemacht. 

Das ding was eher Seitlich am Gehäuse unter dem Netzteil ist ist der onboard chip.


Letzter Rettungsversuch:

1. PC Starten
2. Wenn dort eine art Startbildschirm ( nicht von Windows, sondern direkt beim starten wenn der PC kurz piepst) angezeigt wird steht dort was du drücken musst um ins Bios zu kommen ( ist meißt die "Entf" Taste)
- wenn das da nicht steht starte einfach den PC und hämmer auf die "Entf" Taste rum bis ein Blauer Bildschirm mit text angezeigt wird

3. Dort suchst du dann sowas wie "Load failsafe settings" oder sowas da gehst du mit den Pfeiltasten hin bis es ausgewählt ist und drückst die Entertaste.

4. gehe zu "Save & Exit" oder so ähnlich um die Einstellungen zu speichern und das Bios zu verlassen.

Ändere nix anderes im Bios.

Der PC sollte nun neu hochfahren.

Hat sich danach was geändert an der Situation?


----------



## Howjin15 (17. Juli 2010)

jo werd ich machen aber dank dir für die viele hilfe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Howjin15 (17. Juli 2010)

das einzige was kommt ist eine systemwiederherstellung 

getan hat sich nix - wow is immer noch nicht startbar


----------



## Howjin15 (17. Juli 2010)

Howjin15 schrieb:


> wie schon gesagt ich habe kP von PC (zumindest ned was hardware angeht, software nur games ), der download läuft aber jz




so hab das jz auch am PC installiert er macht grad n PC neustart.... irgendwas is doch faul andem PC... vorallem weil auch das benutzhandbuch fehlt (der pc war ja naustellungsstück beim media Markt .... die meinten aber der steht erst 1-2 tage 


OMG OMG OMG ES TUT SICH WAS!!!! WoW ging auf!!!!! wenn ich mich jz noch einloggen kann isses perfekt!!!! 

JAAAA VERDAMMTNOCHMAL JAAAA!!!!!! ENDLIIIIIIIIICH!!!! Da kommt Freude auf *Freudentränen vergieß in großen mengen*


 Ich danke euch allen Hier die Ihr mir geholfen habt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Vielen Vielen dank <3

WUHU 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

